# Growth and Steroids



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

From reading and researching Growth seems very solid overall, low side effects, even the side effects that are there aren't all that bad but the benefits seem incredible. However for steroids (certain steroids) there is a lot more side effects. Which really is better? If Growth is overall better why not run that for better results? it's more expensive but if it's safer but good results?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

More expensive, but the main thing is - despite the misleading name - you wont grow that much on it... the name comes from its ability to lengthen bones and increase height pre-puberty, not from the fact it makes you grow muscle.

Sensible courses of steroids are not only much cheaper but also completely safe for the majority of users - and produce solid, noticeable gains in conjunction with good eating/training/rest.

Growth Hormone - well, the average user will not notice a thing from it to be completely blunt, regardless of what the local guy selling it says.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I pretty much agree with what gay boy above says....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright thx for that m8.

Another question. What of the growth hormones that you can buy, they are legal, just capsual form. This just like your typical t-booster?

Pro-hormones, good or garbage? for example 4 diol or 1ad?

thx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

waste of fcuking time imo mate......


----------



## dave mann (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive heard hgh will cement any gains made on roids


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you've heard wrong.......use the search function and do some reading....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GH is good providing you are using aas with it for a lenghty time.

BUT...the hype the stuff gets is unreal....nearly on par with muscletech.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

nothing wrong with dat dare musletech!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

71081 said:


> nothing wrong with dat dare musletech!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

haha.

i herd dat dere cell techz makenz u hyoooge is diz tru? i herd i cn take it an i get so big after a 2 days use im bigger den dat dere jay cutlerz and coleman?


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know if gh will make you grow as I have never gone into higher doses, but I find it great for recovery and endurance. I use about 16iu / week.

Gh is very much something you need to use long term, I think, to get anything really noticeable from.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

gh and slin combo work amazing IMO.

I have been on pct for over 7 weeks, i started using gh/slin shots together 3 times per week starting two weeks ago and my arms shot back up to 19 inches after they had dropped to 18 inches after 4 weeks of pct. Also my weight has been going back up i am 227lb today......and i am still very much shut down and trying to recover so i know its all the gh/slin doing.

Now ed shots by it self i see nothing but a waste of money plus it could make you a diebetic eventually.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how much of each you running con buddy

you just doing the gh 3 times a week too

give into your retirement have you mate

i would also like to no what guys think of other peptides on the market as it seems to be coming a big market now


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

glanzav said:


> how much of each you running con buddy
> 
> you just doing the gh 3 times a week too
> 
> ...


Pardon?

I only have retired from doing bb shows as it takes too much time effort and chemical use for my liking. I have not changed so much that i wont use a bit of gh and slin LOL

I am using blue tops but i am pretty sure they have slightly degraded as they were left in a hot post office all weekend and they simply dont feel that strong. 10iu along with 10-12 iu of novorapid. I once got a wicked deal on gh and now i am stuck with a ton of it....plus i think 3 shots of gh and slin per week will hopefully not kill me off so i will keep doing it for now.


----------



## lee.jones73 (Jul 22, 2009)

ive have heard there alot of dud gh going around its boxed as gh but some are hcg


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

lee.jones73 said:


> ive have heard there alot of dud gh going around its boxed as gh but some are hcg


Well i can tell if its hcg within a few hours, hcg has very specific effects on the body.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

ah right sorry i thought you had knocked it all on the head

i dont no if i can ever see myself competing still enjoy the bodybuilding lifestyle and looking to improve

blue tops are a hit and miss to aint they is there anyway of telling whether you have a good or poor batch without trying them there so cheap around here now

so do you believe that to be a successful bb and to get on well alot of chemical use is needed how much is alot i find its something people dont openly talk about


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

test them with a pregnacy kit if you think thats the case


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

glanzav said:


> so do you believe that to be a successful bb and to get on well alot of chemical use is needed how much is alot i find its something people dont openly talk about


Yes of course in order to develop the extreme size and condition of todays competitors you need a decent amount of drugs.

I am done with aas for a very long time probably will only use it again once my natural levels have dropped or if i feel like competing again one day which i doubt right now. Gh and slin have their dangers but over all i dont think its too bad.

Gh and test make the heart grow far faster than either compound by their self so its a pretty risky combo imo. Good news is the heart goes back to normal within 2 years of stopping gear so as long as you stop before perminant damage is done then you should be fine......


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

2 years off gear

thats like telling a alcoholic to stop drinking

i guess i should care but i dont silly and sad as it sounds

but i dont smoke drink take anything but gear

and i no guys that take 10 times as much as me and are in there 40s now and have had no health probs to date

maybe i will be lucky maybe i wont i guess its life though


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

glanzav said:


> 2 years off gear
> 
> thats like telling a alcoholic to stop drinking
> 
> ...


We all have our own choices to make and the only persons who's opinion matters about what your doing is your own......whatever that may be.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> Now ed shots by it self i see nothing but a waste of money plus it could make you a diebetic eventually.


Wise words buddy



lee.jones73 said:


> ive have heard there alot of dud gh going around its boxed as gh but some are hcg


i have not heard or seen any fake GH around for years, GH is so cheap now it is pointless in my opinion



glanzav said:


> 2 years off gear
> 
> thats like telling a alcoholic to stop drinking
> 
> ...


do you get bloods checked??


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

chilisi said:


> how is it rated for fatloss.........?


really well mate. one of its best advantages.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm planning to run some gh for my upcoming cycle like 4 months 8 uis eod of gh and of course some test, but now with the heart growing fast I doubt it


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> gh and slin combo work amazing IMO.
> 
> Now ed shots by it self i see nothing but a waste of money plus it could make you a diebetic eventually.


I thought there was no evidence to suggest it can make you diabetic???


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I thought there was no evidence to suggest it can make you diabetic???


Yes there is.....i read about a study in a recent MD. Now yes they were elderly patients and not all of them did develop diebeties. However, why take a risk when taking a larger shot 3 times per week or eod can give you superior results. If you look at blood plasma levels you will see that if you take a larger shot of gh you will have elevated levels for longer than most people imagine.

Gh raises blood sugar this is where the potential problem lays. That said would the risk be any more compared to the person that drinks a couple of cans of coke each day i do not know.


----------

